# Am I going to get deactivated?



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok, one thing I don't understand.

Recieved my weekly summary Tuesday which showed 5.0, with ALL my riders giving me 5 stars 35 out of 35 rated trips gave me 5 stars. On my app, my rating was 4.91 Ok, no problem. 

When you log into the Uber WEBSITE, the dashboard now shows 4.59 next to my name and on the top right, it shows 4.89? 

What's the 4.59, next to my name is that what it's going to be next week, when the weekly summary comes and will I expect a deactivation email from Uber? 

Once again, the 4.59 is when you log in to the Uber partner website, and that's next to my name. But the 4.89 is the top right where you click to log out. And 4.89 is on my app as well.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

The 4.59 is probably your 7 day rating, but you should really post a screenshot so people can actually help.


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry I'm not too good with screenshots, but I'll take one with my phone, and upload it. And yes, it is the 7 day rating.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

go with the rating on the driver app, or the upper right where you log out... I think it's the last 100 rides, that is what Uber uses to keep you activated.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Choose 365 when you log on. That will be your last 100. The 4.6 deactivation line doesn't seem to be 100% firm. Usually you will get a warning to bring your rating up. Also, if you drive in a city that is saturated, you seem to be more likely to be cut than a city with only some drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber has informed me, in the past, that it is more worried about your "lifetime" rating, although that may apply only to this market or only for Uber Taxi.


----------

